# Grouse / Pheasant Hunt Setup - Opinions



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey All,

I'm going to rig up for a grouse / pheasant hunt. I'll be practicing for a good while. I want to get dialed in tight before I even try. I know it sounds ambitious, but from some of the shots I've seen made on here...I know it's possible...and it makes a nice goal to shoot for...no pun intended.

I've been talking with Panama Jack (Henry), and I think I'm going to use single 1745s or 2050s with 176grain .50cal lead.

Ammo overkill? Would 140grain .44 suffice?

I want to practice for this with the actual ammo I'll be hunting with.

I've tried pseudo-tapers...and the dang things slip every time...I don't know what is wrong. I'll need to draw fast, and I'd really like to stay with a single tube, wrap and tuck setup.

Thanks
Jarrod


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Doubles 1842 or doubles 1745 with 44 cal lead or 1/2 steel is a nice combo.

Me personally shoot doubles 1842 with 1/2 steel, 7.25 active length pulled to about 40-ish inches. Not forgetting that a well place shot still the main objective.

I hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would go with lighter ammo ... you will have a flatter trajectory, and so better accuracy under hunting conditions where you are not so sure of the distance. So about .45 lead would be good, or .5 steel.

For your pseudo tapers, try just tying one overhand knot in the tubes where the end meets the middle. That will not slip. That is the only way I do them now. One of our German members first suggested that here.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Charles...I'll look into getting some 44 lead. I can buy that locally pretty cheap.

I hate to be an idiot, but you mean tie that knot using the tubes themselves, yes? Can you point me to an illustration of that knot?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Start shooting at aerial targets


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Start shooting at aerial targets


I will...I just want to get dialed in stationary first. This is a long term project. This goal started with turkey, but I cannot legally hunt those wily bastages with a catty in Indianer.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Smashtoad said:


> Thanks Charles...I'll look into getting some 44 lead. I can buy that locally pretty cheap.
> 
> I hate to be an idiot, but you mean tie that knot using the tubes themselves, yes? Can you point me to an illustration of that knot?


The .44 lead should do a fine job!

As for the pseudo tapers ... here are a couple of photos of ring shooters I have using knotted pseudo-tapers:

















Here is an illustration using rope of how the knot is tied:









And here is a close up of what it looks like pulled tight with the tubes:









Hope that helps.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Money...thanks Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

140gr is a nice weight that shoots flat with the right power source. I'm a nut on heavy ammo so don't go by what I do, but I have some 9/16 steel (184gr) that would love to hit a pheasant if it was legal in my state. I might even use my 214gr leads as they hit hard, but it takes some muscle to get them going in that 190-200fps range though.

I used double 2050 for a while and did like it a lot, changed to single 3060 just because I like a single tube for a clean look.

I'm sure the 140gr ammo and the correct tube set for your draw length with knock the stuffing out of any pheasant you hit, if you hit him right.

Good luck buddy and keep us posted.

wll


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Wll,

I think I'll start with 44cal and pseudo-tapered 3060...thanks to leadball, I have some on hand. I'm with you on the singles. It's really the only config I'm interested in using in the field. If the 3060 pseudos

A buddy and I are gonna build a catch box, and I'll get started killing cans.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Smashtoad said:


> Thanks Wll,
> 
> I think I'll start with 44cal and pseudo-tapered 3060...thanks to leadball, I have some on hand. I'm with you on the singles. It's really the only config I'm interested in using in the field. If the 3060 pseudos
> 
> A buddy and I are gonna build a catch box, and I'll get started killing cans.


Pseudo taper 3060 tubes are POWERFUL tubes, 140gr ammo is on the light side for that tube config IMHO from what I have shot.

I just went into my files and pseudo 3060 with 9/16 steel (184gr) were going out at ~195+ fps 8.25" active length and 38" draw).....That is a good hunting combo for sure, and has enough power at ranges that may be a bit over what you planned for or a shot that is not perfect but still has the power to bring 'em down ;-)

wll


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool...Maybe I should go 50cal, 176 grain?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Smashtoad said:


> Cool...Maybe I should go 50cal, 176 grain?


176gr ammo with pseudo 3060 tubes will go out at a good speed and will be a good hunter, I'm sure. If your shooting at 195fps with a 176gr ball, you still have 10fpe at 40yds .....not to shabby, not to mention the momentum over a lighter projectile.

I was going out today but stayed home instead, I'm going out tomorrow and will be using 9/16" (184gr) steel for ground squirrels.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Charles said:


> Smashtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Charles...I'll look into getting some 44 lead. I can buy that locally pretty cheap.
> ...


I've never seen the tubes tied like that,this is something you do yourself charles?that is cool and the gang right there definitely no chance of slipping like that


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've caught plenty of grouse with .45 cal lead and .50 cal steel seems perfect for these birds. The setup I used was single and doube taperd tbg. I've never even seen a phesant in my life, but I'd give it a try with this ammo and double taperd tbg


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

12mm lead with double tbg with a 50% taper. It has worked for me in the past with pheasant. But I only go for head or neck. I don't know what a body shot would do. Cylinder ammo might do well though I've been target shooting with it and my accuracy hasn't dropped. I'm sure Charles can point you in the right direction to make it.


----------



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

Charles said:


> Smashtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Charles...I'll look into getting some 44 lead. I can buy that locally pretty cheap.I hate to be an idiot, but you mean tie that knot using the tubes themselves, yes? Can you point me to an illustration of that knot?
> ...


That is interesting... How do you find the bandlife tied like that?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bigron said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Smashtoad said:
> ...


Hey Bigron ... I cannot take credit for this. One of our German members I believe first suggested it. I got tired of pseudo tapered tubes slipping, so I tried it and liked it. That is the only way I do pseudo tapered tubes now.



aerolith said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Smashtoad said:
> ...


The bands always break on the single part ... just what you would expect. And of course a pseudo taper will not last as long as a single or a double. I have never really counted shots to see how long they last. But I find band life is quite reasonable. It lasts longer than when I tried tying the bands with dental floss.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I shot about 25 rounds with marbles through 3060s on that modded SRS. You guys weren't kidding...those 3060 tubes are serious.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot about 25 rounds with marbles through 3060s on that modded SRS. You guys weren't kidding...those 3060 tubes are serious.

Marbles will fly great out of 3060, but you are wasting energy IMHO, try something a little heavier and you will get close to the same speed because of the "power" of those tubes, yet a lot more energy. Strong tubes are good for heavier ammo, they are not as fast as thinner tubes or multiples of thinner tubes, but you knew that anyway.

In my testing I was getting 208fps with 113gr leads and 180fps with 184gr 9/16" steel ...... not a whole bunch of difference in speed but a huge difference in power ... just a thought ;-)

wll


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Wll, I see exactly what you mean. Although I could tell I was getting more velocity with marbles than I ever had before...they felt very empty and light for the pull. And unless my angles were perfect,I was getting horrible thumb slap.

I have to make a new catch box,then I'll start throwing 44 or 50cal lead.


----------

